
After Universal Basic Income, the Flood - simonsarris
https://medium.com/@simon.sarris/after-universal-basic-income-the-flood-217db9889c07
======
Mz
_UBI can be a hard sell because it is a koan of fairness, activating one’s
empathy and rage simultaneously. The income is meant to support people who
desperately need it as well as wealthy hipsters who just don’t feel like
working. The one hand clapping begins to feel like a slap._

The article makes excellent points and is also a delight to read due to witty
turns of phrase. I am sad to see that it did not get more traction.

------
steanne
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15529236](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15529236)

